# cannon 2-18,19,20



## wakenbacon (Feb 20, 2014)

On the hill by 130pm tuesday. Very windy with low visibility.  The wind was coming down the slopes so hard that I had a hard time setting an edge. The first run I thought I had hardware malfunction.

2nd tram Wednesday. Fresh tracks down tramway brought out a few hoots n hollars from me. 2 or 3 tram laps then hiked up the saddle to mittersill. Pow bumps down the liftline were awesome. Followed some people into trees, found some steep and a few very tight lines. Just gotta remember where they are for next time. Barons had some big bumps and has definitely seen its share of traffic. Last tram lead to barely any wind and good visibilty. 


Didnt get on the hill till 930 today. Tired, lazy and hungry this am. Bluebird skies and good visibilty were welcomed from the last week of pow days(poor me). Warmup lap, then to kinsman. Hit a few stumps and logs, but also some knee deep pow flying stashes. After watching around 5 people hit tramline I hit it for the first time. Only really one technical spot, really wish I had hit it early am. Now I know. 
Awesome few days at cannon, pretty sure it will be "home" next year.

Zoomer

Kinsman


Top o' tramline


----------



## Tin (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome Tramline pic.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 20, 2014)

Tramline looks great.  Why would you have hit in the morning?  Is it because you would have skied it more?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 20, 2014)

Noone hit it till 1030 or so..watched multiple people get fresh tracks. Would have been that much sweeter.


----------



## reefer (Feb 21, 2014)

Great pics! Tramline one is impressive.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

When was Tramline last open? Did it open last year or the year before at all?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> When was Tramline last open? Did it open last year or the year before at all?



Officical or Unofficial.  It was skied the two years before this.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice report!!  I caught the 18th and 19th too and it was just fantastic.



Nick said:


> When was Tramline last open? Did it open last year or the year before at all?



I'm pretty sure it did open at least once in each of the past 2 years.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice report!! I caught the 18th and 19th too and it was just fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it did open at least once in each of the past 2 years.



I know you skied it two years ago.  You skied the cable line I remember.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I know you skied it two years ago.  You skied the cable line I remember.



Aye!  I'm glad somebody can remember what I've done.  I sure can't.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Aye! I'm glad somebody can remember what I've done. I sure can't.



As you are a snowboarder that is understandable.:-D


----------



## Abubob (Feb 21, 2014)

Way to get Tramline wakenb! I was there on Wednesday too with Cannonball and Company. I honestly thought that Cannonball had some power at Cannon (They have a chair and trail named after him after all) to invite me on what I thought was the supply run of the day. Not wanting to delay the day to day function of the area I arrived early enough to be ready at 8:15. I was a little perplexed, then to find the tram parking lot was filling up pretty well when I pulled in. Nobody told me it was vacation week! Still - made first tram with Cannonball, his lovely wife and rippin nephews and found a few untracked areas of fresh to shred.

After shedding a layer and getting the shorter 168 B3's (first runs were on the 190 Chubbs) I was on my own and dipped into Global Warming Glade. Vista Way has been phenomenal this year - usually it's windblown sheet - so I it was my go to trail of the day. After avoiding wind scoured Paulie's Extension I'd make over to Banshee Glade and then ride the tram again. What hasn't been mentioned is that by noon the Cannonball chair was put on wind hold but the tram ran on unimpeded so that by the time I left at 2pm it was still taking full cars to the top.

I would have posted my own report but as soon as I got home I had more snow shoveling and roof raking duties to perform so by evening I was exhausted. I had still more to do Thursday evening. I'll have some photos to post here this evening. I'm not shoveling any of this slush (I hope).


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

Not to bogart your thread, but it didn't seem neccessary to start a similar one.  Just looked back at my tracks for 4 days this week.  No wonder I'm sore!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 21, 2014)

Cannonball



P2193962 crp by Bob Misu, on Flickr

Scary nephew



P2193964 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


Mrs Cannonball with less scary nephew



P2193965 by Bob Misu, on Flickr





Banshee Glade by Bob Misu, on Flickr





Global Warming by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome pics.   If something hits up there in the next 2 week's I'm calling out of work.....still have never skied tramline or kinsman


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice Pics Bob.  Thanks.


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely saw you guys on the tram one of those days. The natural stuff really does work you, im still sore.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice Pics Bob.  Thanks.



It was my pleasure. Sorry we couldn't take a few more runs together. Cardigan will have to wait for me but if you go be sure to post TR.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2014)

I really wanted to go up on Wed.   I had an issue with the boiler in the house.


----------

